# messagerie pleine



## plogoff (3 Février 2007)

Voilà mon problême:
J'ai configuré Mail avec l'adresse de mon FAI, en l'occurence Free.Jusqu'ici pas de soucis.
Tout s'est bien passé jusqu'au moment ou ma boite de messagerie s'est retrouvée pleine.J'ai reçu un message me l'annonçant et j'ai donc fait le menage pour faire de la place.
Le souci est que malgré cela ma boite de messagerie refuse toujours les nouveaux messages.
pour info,la corbeille est vide...
Je ne vois vraiment pas d'ou peut provenir le problême.
je tient egalement à signaler que je suis un jeune switcher qui ne maitrise pas tres bien MacOS.
merci d'avance pour vos reponses...





Mon Switch


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

O&#249; as-tu fait le m&#233;nage ?
sur Mail ou directement dans ta boite mail en passant par webmail.free.fr ?


----------



## plogoff (3 Février 2007)

sur mail....


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

plogoff a dit:


> sur mail....



Ok tu vas commencer par te connecter à http://webmail.free.fr/ pour y faire le ménage.

Puis on ira modifier les options de Mail pour que tu ne sois plus embété.


----------



## plogoff (3 Février 2007)

ok... c'est tout bon, c'est vide du coté de chez Free....


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

bien, cela te laisse un peu de temps 

va voir dans les préférences Compte de Mail : dans l'onglet "avancé" tu as une option pour régler la "durée de vie" des courriers sur free.
Moi j'ai réglé comme ça pour me permettre de les lire aussi bien au boulot que chez moi mais qu'ils disparaissent finalement au bout d'un jour après les avoir téléchargé à la maison.


----------



## plogoff (3 Février 2007)

ok tout a l'air de refonctionner à nouveau...
mille mercis à toi Starmac  , pour les explications et la rapidité de la réponse.
à bientôt sans doute  ...


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

plogoff a dit:


> à bientôt sans doute  ...



Tu ne vas pas saturer tout de suite ta messagerie, hein ?


----------



## plogoff (3 Février 2007)

non j'espére pas mais étant donné que je ne connais MacOS que depuis une semaine, je  risque de solliciter la bonne volonté de plusieurs personnes sur Macgé


----------

